# New Job



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Looking for a new job. I'm in construction now but just found out that i might be needing to find something new due to back problems...open to anything but construction...Thanks...Jason


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

BTT


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

I sent you a PM and I am serious I have what could be a good opportunity for ya! Actually anybody reading this with some managment experience and prefferably a degree I have a good opportunity for you. I don't have a degree myself so that can be worked around!


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Hummm got me curious now Stuart, I have management experiance 13 years.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Me too!!!!! PM me and give me the scoop.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

BTT


----------

